

Are You Really a Strategist? - car387
http://chrisrorie.com/post/2878209168/faux-strategists

======
jdp23
It's a great question to ask, and the point about how strategy is future-
focused is a good one. I don't particularly agree with the recommendation:
everybody at the company should be strategic, and at a small company there's
no room for a full-time strategist. There are plenty of great strategy books
out there; Sun Tzu, Crossing the Chasm, Robert Greene's 33 strategies,
'balanced scorecard' and strategy maps ... you want to learn the general
principles as well as how to apply them to the kinds of situations a startup
is likely to encounter.

~~~
car387
Thanks, and yes the rec agrees with your point that everyone at the company
should act strategically. This is especially true in a startup. Whether you
have a full time strategist cultivating this thinking or not is the question,
and it'll largely depend on the size of the company.

